# Would any good players like to brawl now?



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm bored as heck and haven't played in a week. Have at me.

4983-4588-0045


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2008)

We have three other threads like this, I think that's enough. If you really wanna play me though, my FC is 1762-2356-0115.
Edit: Just so you know though, I don't think of myself as a good player.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> We have three other threads like this, I think that's enough. If you really wanna play me though, my FC is 1762-2356-0115.
> Edit: Just so you know though, I don't think of myself as a good player.



True, but none of the other threads are very current. They're more along the lines of sticky material, archives. I want to play _now_, haha. Simple as that. I'll add you.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright, I've been embarrased enough for tonight. Good games, you're really good. I was surprised by the range of characters you were able to use well.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 15, 2008)

And you said you weren't good, pssh. Your Fox is killer. Yeah, I just tend to get bored with one character if I use him/ her for so many matches in a row. But it was fun! This thread can die now.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 15, 2008)

Define a "good player".

I'm not a bad Ike, but in a tournament setting I tend to get totally destroyed... >.>


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Define a "good player".
> 
> I'm not a bad Ike, but in a tournament setting I tend to get totally destroyed... >.>



Hmm, someone who's not that easy to predict and doesn't tend to get three-stocked very often. Also, must have ridiculous taunt boxes.

I know your pain. I can put up a good fight, but sometimes I'm not as good as I think I am. =( *start dramatic music*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 16, 2008)

someone's up for a brawl right now? 'cos I'm really bored...

FC is in my sig

and sry Rob for the lag, but I think there is no way round 
but good match anyways


----------



## Malic (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll give it a try.

3437-3046-3230


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 16, 2008)

ok I'm on my way :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh wow, this thread still lives? Alrighty then.

I'll be adding Malic and seeing if Wi-fi wants to agree with Cheese. Hehe, agree with Cheese.


----------



## Malic (Aug 16, 2008)

Well that was fun. Had to go because my sister wanted to play a different game.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, it was, and I thought the connection was surprising. I mean, it could've been a whole lot worse to be honest.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 16, 2008)

agree
the connection could be much worse, but I have to admit, the connection was better with you than when I played with Rob :\

good matches anywyas, hope to see yer some day again :3
and your Lucas is good (such as every other character of you), but you could used his PK Love much more  and hell you raped mah ass with Olimar :<

I'm off for now, its 1:45 am here, and I'm tired as shi~



Edit: I kinda felt like pushing this thread instead of making a new one just for asking who's brawling right now  I hope you don't mind


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

^Gawd, I hear you about Lukie. He used to be my top main, then I drifted to Ness, so he's gotten kinda sloppy. You're not too bad yourself, and fun as hell to play. Well, g'night.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm up for a Brawl.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

Mmkay, coming along in a sec.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry for quitting on you, I was just sick of losing. I don't take losses well. >_>


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

Really? I thought you got bored since you won so many times. I'd say we're pretty even.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Really? I thought you got bored since you won so many times. I'd say we're pretty even.


No, we are not. You're much, much better. You can beat me with practically every character. I can only come close to beating you with Fox.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 16, 2008)

To be fair, you can beat my Lucas, Diddy, D3, Pikachu, Olimar, and Ness. (Yeah, you beat him too.) Do you have any other mains?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2008)

No, just Fox.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

Ever tried mastering anyone else? It can really spice up the game.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 17, 2008)

lol, I havn't touched that game for about a month now...  maybe I'll post my FC once I remember to write it down XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

Ha, OK. Take your time.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 17, 2008)

1977-1645-0703

WARNING: I have friends, and I WILL fight for them.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

I do as well! They're just not around. You still want to play?


----------



## AlexX (Aug 17, 2008)

Think we could delay it until later on? I've got to get some sleep soon (yay, insomnia...) and I just got done facing one of my friends in quite a few battles.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

Sure, that's cool. I'm sick of the game until the morning anyway. Just reach me how ever when you want to play.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> 1977-1645-0703
> 
> WARNING: I have friends, and I WILL fight for them.


tehehehe 

well, I would really try it against your Ike :3
just tell me if you wanna

or if someone else would like now...

Edit: Just fought again with Wolf, after a time... and I missed him, I'm much better with him than with ZS Samus


----------



## Malic (Aug 17, 2008)

I hardly play the game so I don't really have a main.  Or skills for that matter.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Ever tried mastering anyone else? It can really spice up the game.


Well yeah, but playing as another character just doesn't feel right for me.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 17, 2008)

Sometimes you just gotta stick who you're most comfortable with. After all, I play Ike and Olimar because I like them the best.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm online in a few minutes


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to stick with one char for a while, but I prefer to master many. Ah well, whatever sticks your shit. 

Goddammit, Cheese.


----------



## Ikaeru (Aug 17, 2008)

...I'm curious if there are any other Bowser mainers in here.


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't main him, but I've gotten much better with Bowser. I usually stick with Dedede, Capt. Falcon, Olimar, Lucario, Jigglypuff and Ganondorf


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

^Same, he's just so hard to control to me. The greatest difference between he and D3 is the latter's jumps, which makes aerials much, much easier to land.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Goddammit, Cheese.


what :<

I'm not so used with big, heavy, slow characters such as Bowser, Ganondorf or triple D, I dunno why, it's just not my fighting style :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

Haha, sorry, I just missed you when I finally had access to my Wii. You were offline by then.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Haha, sorry, I just missed you when I finally had access to my Wii. You were offline by then.


oh yeah, sorry, I kept waiting a time online, and made a quick classic mode, and went online again... well I wanted to, but I fell asleep on the way O,.,o

I normally don't fall asleep while I'm playing...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, are you any rested now? I've no idea what time it is over there.

(And by offline in the previous post, I meant offline on the forums where I could reach you.)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah I'm rested now, it's half past noon here

and yeah, I wrote my post with my Wii, and like you know you can't surf and play at the same time x3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

Of course! Real players brawl and surf all at once. We can play later on today if you like.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

tehe, sure, I'm up for a brawl anytime... well mostly, when I'm not falling asleep during x3

I'm curious how good I am with Wolf against you


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey, play in your sleep then see what happens.

I'm curious how stable the connection will be. xD Shiek is becoming more of a favorite char for me and I would've never guessed.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

the connection wasn't that bad... just those lagspikes sucked

and yeah, Shiek is cool, but I don't fight with her, I fight more with Zelda, and I'm pretty good with her


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

True. Then again, there was a third connection. Guess we'll have to see what happens.

Because Zelda kicks ass and Shiek's been nerfed. I wouldn't know, though. Barely used her in Melee.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah Zelda got totally buffed in Brawl, I used her in melee too, and I was like wtf when I fought with here the first time  I can't tell about Shiek, I barely used her, all I know her side B got nurfed...

and Peach got nerfed too, her down Smashattack does much less damage (it did like 50% in melee, when correctly used ), and her knockback is weaker :<


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

Gawd, me too. She almost feels overpowered IMO, if only due to her...magicness. Did anyone really use Shiek's side B?

Yeah, poor Peach. I miss her exploding ass.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeah, poor Peach. I miss her exploding ass.


bwahaha yeah, I only missed the fart noise 

and I used Shieks Side B a lot, when I accidently transformed Zelda into Shiek, your opponent couldn't reach you when correctly used 
but then I transformed her back, so it doesn't matter

and I hate how Pikachu's Down-B got uberbuffed, I meet often Pikaspammers on WFC... they only spam down B >_<


----------



## AlexX (Aug 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Did anyone really use Shiek's side B?


I recall people mostly abusing her grabs in Melee... Though here it's pretty useful since she can use it to grab the ledge, which is nice since she could use more recovery options (even in Melee I believe her vanishing act was a tad predictable, which could be used to keep her from making it back...).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

oh yeah, totally forgot that she can now grab the ledge with it...
I barely use grabs in any SSB, I'm not used to it, and I'll never be... well I only use grabs on Eldin Bridge sometimes :3


well b2t:
is anyone up right now for a brawl

and sry Rob, I've tried to join you, but I got disconnected and tried to connect to the WFC for like half an hour... when I finally made it, my Wii suddenly crashed Oo


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I recall people mostly abusing her grabs in Melee... Though here it's pretty useful since she can use it to grab the ledge, which is nice since she could use more recovery options (even in Melee I believe her vanishing act was a tad predictable, which could be used to keep her from making it back...).



Good to know. Once again, I kind of ignored her in Melee. It was always Yoshi, Falco and Ness for me.

Give me about fifteen minutes to set up my Wii, Cheese. Maybe I'll pick Pikachu for the lulz.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Give me about fifteen minutes to set up my Wii, Cheese. Maybe I'll pick Pikachu for the lulz.


yays
and Pikachu for teh lulz has no chance against Wolfs uber Reflect0r with which you can even avoid Final Smashes


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yays
> and Pikachu for teh lulz has no chance against Wolfs uber Reflect0r with which you can even avoid Final Smashes



We'll see about that, Star Wolf.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

woah shit fucking huge lags... >_<


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno what happened. It was playable the other day. :/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah, but I think its mythos fault, yesterday I had my computer turned off, not like now... my Wii and computer are connecting to the same router, which is crap...

well I turned it off now, lets try it again

and I HATE YO SONIC >_<
nothing against you RÃ³s :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 18, 2008)

All righty, hoping for the best.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm back online for a brawl, hope you're still there


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2008)

I /pushed it for the lulz


----------



## SgtPeppr (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll play w/ you my friend code is: 2964-8249-0180


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2008)

great!

I'll add you in the next minutes :3


----------



## SgtPeppr (Aug 20, 2008)

ok


----------



## SgtPeppr (Aug 20, 2008)

Well that was extremely laggy


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2008)

errr yeah
I kinda have problems with my router right now, I can't reconnect to the WFC anymore >_<


----------



## SgtPeppr (Aug 20, 2008)

that stinks


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep
I'm trying to solve the problem...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 20, 2008)

Darn it, Cheese, and your overseas exploitation.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 20, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I plan on spending a decent amount of time on Wifi today. If anyone wishes to fight me now is the time, though don't be expecting any sympathy if we do.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 20, 2008)

Well fine, if you speak that way, then you must prepare yourself.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2008)

You know Alex, I don't think I've played you yet. If you're still looking for a match, I'm up for one.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry for wimping out on you guys. I was just frustrated at my complete lack of skill.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Sorry for wimping out on you guys. I was just frustrated at my complete lack of skill.


What do you mean? You lasted a lot longer than I did in each match.

Either I'm really off the ball today, or I'm a lot worse than I thought... =/

Edit: Sorry guys, I had to drop out... the lag was becoming unbearable... x.X


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 20, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Edit: Sorry guys, I had to drop out... the lag was becoming unbearable... x.X



Yeah, it's all Weegee's fault. Let's send him to Hotel Mario.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeah, it's all Weegee's fault. Let's send him to Hotel Mario.


And remember: if you have any problems with that, consult the manual that came with the game.

I'm willing to battle you again in a minute or two when the match I'm spectating ends.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 20, 2008)

^And that all toasters toast toast, despite that you learned it's called bread, and where there's smoke, there's fire, and when you pinch Wendy Koopa's pennies, they pinch back...That game is my LIFE.

Okay then. You've got nice Ikeing skills.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeah, it's all Weegee's fault. Let's send him to Hotel Mario.


Not completely. There was already tons of lag when I was playing with you guys.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 20, 2008)

You think? I've got pretty smooth games going with you, Rob.

Sorry about that, Alex. I'm having serious business talk with ma boyfriend. (Okay, not really serious, but he's bored.)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeah, it's all Weegee's fault. Let's send him to Hotel Mario.



no! please! don't send me back there!

hrm, well yes, I guess its my fault... stupid, Mario Kart Wii hadn't lagged at all, even when I've played against japanese... so why is Brawl so laggy...

but the first match wasn't laggy at all... well, yeah, it WAS laggy, but it was very playable, not as the second match with Ros... THAT was unbearable

anyway, your Ike is good, AlexX :3

Edit:
I kinda agree with Rob, its not only my connection which could be bad ;3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no! please! don't send me back there!
> 
> hrm, well yes, I guess its my fault... stupid, Mario Kart Wii hadn't lagged at all, even when I've played against japanese... so why is Brawl so laggy...
> 
> ...



I've no idea--it's almost as if Kart has servers even though it's all peer-to-peer.

Lag killed Lukie. I'll never forget.

Seconded 4 Ike lovin.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 20, 2008)

From what I've heard, Mario Kart Wii doesn't lag in Wifi because it's a much better game for Wifi due to the fact that where you're going is fairly linear and the game can much more easily predict where you're going to be once you enter lag and once you get out of it (unlike in Smash, where someone could do a number of things within a short period of time where lag occurs).

'Course, I'm no techie, so this could be totally off...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2008)

I see, this could make sense
but I'm a newb too at technicals thingies x3

maybe I'll make a thread asking if someone still plays MKW


----------

